# Man strangles dog to death in Birmingham park



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I don't usually put threads like this up, but reading the story below has left me shaking with anger. I hope that if we can alert enough people in the area someone may come forward to the police with information about who this man is. 

Man 'strangles dog' after park attack - AOL News


----------



## craig5525 (Dec 21, 2008)

saw this earlier never been so angry in my life, im not one for dogs but to kill it in broad daylight ina park thats just sick what a T:censor:T


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

"....described as a brown pitbull type"

Idiots.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> "....described as a brown pitbull type"
> 
> Idiots.


 
this pittbul stuff is winding me up big time, woman in bristol was forced to put her staffy to sleep or face 4 years in prison and the dog destroyed anyway! its a f:censor:ing joke!

and this story is as much of a joke as that WHAT A P:censor:K if he thought the dog should be destroyed then have it humainly destroied what a vile man! and not to mention didnt even bother his arse to check if the kid was okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds to me like the dog got what it deserves i would have taken it to the vet though. bet it wasn't a pit tho more than likely a jrt. or something that looks nothing like a pit.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

The dog got what it deserves?! Sounds like you're just as sick as the bloke who did this.

Since when did any dog deserve to be strangled to death?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

hullhunter said:


> sounds to me like the dog got what it deserves i would have taken it to the vet though. bet it wasn't a pit tho more than likely a jrt. or something that looks nothing like a pit.


That's a bit harsh mate!!!:devil:
However I do subscribe to the "one strike, and you're out" when it comes to dogs attacking children. Doesn't matter to me if it's a Pit or a Lhasa Apso, but strangling your dog in the middle of a park is out of order!!
Dogs work by instinct and can very rarely be held directly responsible for their actions, so if a decision is made to put a dog down, it should always be carried out in the most humane way possible = the vet!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Crab Man said:


> That's a bit harsh mate!!!:devil:
> However I do subscribe to the "one strike, and you're out" when it comes to dogs attacking children. Doesn't matter to me if it's a Pit or a Lhasa Apso, but strangling your dog in the middle of a park is out of order!!
> Dogs work by instinct and can very rarely be held directly responsible for their actions, so if a decision is made to put a dog down, it should always be carried out in the most humane way possible = the vet!


 and if this did happen at 7.30 at night as was reported, I have to question what a 4 year old child is doing out in a park after dark in any case.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> and if this did happen at 7.30 at night as was reported, I have to question what a 4 year old child is doing out in a park after dark in any case.


 
The kid was with parents, it says so.
The dog was off lead in a public park.


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats pretty brutal =S Like I can understand the dog obviously needed putting down or perhaps removed from the owner yeah but simply strangling it to death like that is BRUTAL! out of order I hope he gets what hes due for that one=|


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> *The kid was with parents, it says so.*
> The dog was off lead in a public park.


Perhaps I'm going blind, but I can't see anything in the article to say the child was with his parents...

It says: "According to police, the man was walking his dog, described as a brown pitbull type, through the park without a lead. It approached a group of young children playing and attacked the four-year-old boy, leaving him with puncture wounds to his head."

Where does it say about parents? It doesn't mention them anywhere.

The dog may have deserved to be PTS after attacking a child, but the idiot owner strangling it is awful!


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

This man is obviously a fruitcake!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

There's no way he'd take the dog to the vet to get put down humanly.This was a Bill silkes and bulleyes momemt when Bill silkes was trying to get bullseye to come to him to do away with him.I doutb he's bother about the dog biteing the child in concern for the child.But now he has a dog that has bit a child but to leave it live in the park means it could bite again making things in his opinion worse for him.But to take it with him means he more likly to get found either that day or a later date when re-walking the dog.So he just done what he done and walked away in the hope that the trail ends there.


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

i understand everyone's problem with the guy strangling the dog and i agree it is a sick thing to do, but now imagine if it wasn't a dog, imagine it was a guy or an 18+ chavvy youth. 

if i came on here saying "i was just walking through the park and i saw this guy walk up to a bunch of young kids and he slapped/punched/kicked/(did something to cause pucture wounds) a 4 year old boy in the head for no reason" i bet at least 99% of people would have replied with something like "he should have his head stamped on and see how he likes it" or "you should have kicked the life out of him".

i cant honestly say, although i love my dog like you wouldnt believe, that i wouldnt have lost it and done the same thing. its weird the way people can react and the things we can do when put in situations like that one. you have to think to yourself that the guy probably didnt know how bad the kid was and was probably thinking the worst, which may have led to him doing what he did.

ok it is a dogs instinct that takes over sometimes but it is also human instinct that drives us to do crazy things sometimes especially when there are children involved.

please don't take this as me saying i agree with what he did because i don't at all.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

nuttybulldog said:


> i understand everyone's problem with the guy strangling the dog and i agree it is a sick thing to do, but now imagine if it wasn't a dog, imagine it was a guy or an 18+ chavvy youth.
> 
> if i came on here saying "i was just walking through the park and i saw this guy walk up to a bunch of young kids and he slapped/punched/kicked/(did something to cause pucture wounds) a 4 year old boy in the head for no reason" i bet at least 99% of people would have replied with something like "he should have his head stamped on and see how he likes it" or "you should have kicked the life out of him".
> 
> ...


 if you don't agree with him killing his dog in this manner, why make excuses for him?
Sadly, there are some sections of the population who don't take animal welfare as seriously as others.It wasn't the dog's fault it bit the child, it was the owner's fault for not training and socialising it properly and not having it on a lead. The dog didn't deserve the long slow terror filled death it got at the hands of the human who was supposed to care for it. Try getting someone to put a pillow over your face to experience what it is like to struggle for a breath and be unable to take one. As someone who nearly drowned once and who suffered life threatening asthma for years, I can say that it must be the worst way to die, next to being burned alive.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The whole story sounds strange. 
It happened on the 26th September at 7:15pm in 'broad daylight'. Now the end of September is coming to the end of BST where sunset is around half 6, so it wouldn't be 'broad daylight' and not particularly warm to be nice and sunny.
then it says he 'appeared' to strangle the dog and tried to put it in a bin bag. At the end of the story it says the owner appeared to destroy the dog and officers only believe it was killed.. 

How many people carry bin bags around with them when walking the dog? and it doesn't say that the dog is dead.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you watch the CCTV footage, he's walking the dog out.

BBC NEWS | England | West Midlands | Man 'strangles dog' after attack


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> if you don't agree with him killing his dog in this manner, why make excuses for him?


think you need to read my post again, i wasn't making excuses for him, i was talking about human behavior as a whole and i said more than once i didn't agree with it.



fenwoman said:


> Sadly, there are some sections of the population who don't take animal welfare as seriously as others.


really hoping you didn't mean me with this comment



fenwoman said:


> It wasn't the dog's fault it bit the child, it was the owner's fault for not training and socialising it properly and not having it on a lead.


this is the only part of your post that i agree with 110%. couldnt be more correct



fenwoman said:


> As someone who nearly drowned once and who suffered life threatening asthma for years, I can say that it must be the worst way to die, next to being burned alive.


i somehow knew you would add something like this. i dont know you so can only guess that you seem to be talking with alot of emotion and without thinking deeply about the issue. 

put it this way, say your 4 year old daughter/neice/ grandaughter etc was sitting in your front room playing and all of a sudden your dog grabs her by the head. do you A) ask it nicely to release the girl B) run around screaming or C) grab the knife/candlestick/chair leg that just happens to be in reach and start hitting the dog with it

im not saying this is the same thing as the news story. just saying how would you react in a similar situation. your dog could be the tamest and best trained dog in the world but if he takes one thing that baby does as a threat, even if its just instinct, it will probably protect you in the only way it knows how.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

nuttybulldog said:


> really hoping you didn't mean me with this comment


If I'd meant you, I would have said so, not shilly shally about making vague accusations. You can be 100% sure that if I direct a comment at someone in particular, there is no doubt at all about it.








> i somehow knew you would add something like this. i dont know you so can only guess that you seem to be talking with alot of emotion and without thinking deeply about the issue.


 emotion yes. What's to think deeply about? Suffocation is one of the nastiest feelings ever. 



> put it this way, say your 4 year old daughter/neice/ grandaughter etc was sitting in your front room playing and all of a sudden your dog grabs her by the head. do you A) ask it nicely to release the girl B) run around screaming or C) grab the knife/candlestick/chair leg that just happens to be in reach and start hitting the dog with it


It won't happen. If a child comes to my home the dogs are put into the dog room and only allowed in to meet the child one or two at a time. 25 dogs is a bit overwhelming. My dogs wouldn't dream of biting a child. If I had a dog which I wasn't sure about (Like Chalky) for instance, he wouldn't be allowed near the child. Dogs don't simply attack a child without a reason and it would be highly unlikely that a child sitting playing quietly, and ignoring the dog, would get bitten. And should the impossible occur, and one of my dogs grabbed a child, one yell from me would make it release the dog immediately. It would never happen that I had a dog so dangerously out of control unless it had mental problems, and if I did, it would never be given the opportunity to bite a child.I take my dog ownership rather seriously and because I have so many, I tend to be a bit of a disciplinarian. I am alpha bitch here in more ways than one. Hitting a dog who is attacking anyone or anything, will only cause more aggression as the adrenalin kicks in. When this happens they feel no pain so stabbing, kicking or anything else will have no effect other than to escalate the aggression. However, calmly strangling the dog to death after it has released the child after only one nip, is something else entirely. To do so while your dog screams and struggles, shows someone cold hearted and callous in the extreme.



> im not saying this is the same thing as the news story. just saying how would you react in a similar situation. your dog could be the tamest and best trained dog in the world but if he takes one thing that baby does as a threat, even if its just instinct, it will probably protect you in the only way it knows how.


 Nonsense. My dogs would not bite a weaker animal in defence of me. My dogs wouldn't bite in defence of me unless I asked them to in any case, or if they saw me being attacked by a stronger aggressor and was obviously in need of assistance. It's all about knowing your dogs and being the boss and being a responsible dog owner.
My now adult son was taught from a very early age that in the face of an aggressive dog, he should stand still, look away, make no sound. What he should never do is start screaming and running or hitting the dog as this would provoke it to higher levels of aggression. Adults, who have a dog who bites a child shout also not scream and flap and start hitting the dog for the same reason.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

aww the poor dog what a set of backward idiots you lot are. a dog has bitten a child for no reason. mentally and physically scarred a child for life and all you lot can say is the poor dog (not one person has said poor child) and its not its fault, if like already said, it was a human what had done this and had the s**t kicked out of him you would not be saying or the poor man its not his fault its his parents they didnt socialize him properly and if it had been my dog and it had done that to my child i would have taken it out back and put a spade over its head.


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

there is no point me chatting to you. you dont seem to understand what im saying so i am just wasting my time.

edit: meant fenwoman, nobody else


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> aww the poor dog what a set of backward idiots you lot are. a dog has bitten a child for no reason. mentally and physically scarred a child for life and all you lot can say is the poor dog (not one person has said poor child) and its not its fault, if like already said, it was a human what had done this and had the s**t kicked out of him you would not be saying or the poor man its not his fault its his parents they didnt socialize him properly and if it had been my dog and it had done that to my child i would have taken it out back and put a spade over its head.



I do hope the RSPCA monitor these forums. The child had 2 small puncture wounds. How many of us here have been bitten by a dog and not been mentally scarred. God help your poor bloody dogs if they ever do anything wrong as you will slowly beat them to death with a spade and cause them immense suffering and a slow, terrifying and agonised death. Shame on you.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

nuttybulldog said:


> there is no point me chatting to you. you dont seem to understand what im saying so i am just wasting my time.
> 
> edit: meant fenwoman, nobody else


 Could I just point out that you aren't chatting to me. You and I are posting opinions on a forum. Having a debate. I disagreed with you and you are now having a tanty because I disagreed with you and took the time to explain why.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> a dog has bitten a child for no reason.


Has it?!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> if like already said, it was a human what had done this and had the s**t kicked out of him you would not be saying or the poor man its not his fault its his parents they didnt socialize him properly.



The difference is as far as is known, dogs don't have the ability to process thought, meaning that a dog wont think "Oh I'm gonna go over and bite XXXX because XXXX" a dog just does, where as humans are perfectly capable of saying "Oh I COULD go over and beat the sh!t out of XXXX because XXXX or I could just walk away". Dogs don't do things for the sake of it, as far as we know dogs *can't* do thing for the sake of it.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> if it had been my dog and it had done that to my child i would have taken it out back and put a spade over its head.


THAT IS A DISGRACE WHY NOT JUST GO AND HIDE IN YOUR HIDEY HOLE YOU DONT DESERVE A DOG IF THATS HOW YOU WOULD KILL IT SLOWLY MAYBE THATS WHAT YOU DESERVE!

i have been bitten by my puppy who happens to be asleap on/next to me i have a scar that is fading i am not mentaly scared as she is a baby she knows no better when she did it. she has never done it again not because i beat her with a spade because she was told no and wasnt alloud on my bed all night and that is tourcher to her but it stops her doing it 

what about many years ago human where hanged and set alight and many other bad things infront of public

how humiliating! just feel some emotion you dont do that to a dog im a child and i know better and you arent setting a good example to me are you!?


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

this topic has turned stupid. i was trying to ask somebody what they would do if they were taken out of their comfort zone and HAD TO deal with a situation like this and all i got in response was how many dogs that person has and how good they are. and then a fully grown adult compares them getting bitten by a puppy to a 4 year old having their head/face in a dogs mouth.

i have only seen and heard this kind of over rating big headedness and ridicules under rated comparisons from two other kinds of people....politicians and the RSPCA.

it was this kind of single minded idiocy and stupid mindless arguments which made alot of the good natured people leave this site and im starting to understand why


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the funny thing about this thread is that the title says a man strangled a dog to death, but on the CCTV you can see him holding the dogs collar while it walks out of the park (link on my post on page 3, but look at his right hand rather than the bin bag in his left hand)


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

hullhunter said:


> aww the poor dog what a set of backward idiots you lot are. a dog has bitten a child for no reason. mentally and physically scarred a child for life and all you lot can say is the poor dog (not one person has said poor child) and its not its fault, if like already said, it was a human what had done this and had the s**t kicked out of him you would not be saying or the poor man its not his fault its his parents they didnt socialize him properly and if it had been my dog and it had done that to my child i would have taken it out back and put a spade over its head.


Oh how I wish this was in 18+

Not the first time you've shown this attitude to animals on here either. :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

nuttybulldog said:


> this topic has turned stupid. i was trying to ask somebody what they would do if they were taken out of their comfort zone and HAD TO deal with a situation like this and all i got in response was how many dogs that person has and how good they are. and then a *fully grown adult compares them getting bitten by a puppy to a 4 year old having their head/face in a dogs mouth.*
> 
> Hes 13 years old





vonnie said:


> Oh how I wish this was in 18+
> 
> Not the first time you've shown this attitude to animals on here either. :censor::censor::censor:


I totally agree with you!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

nuttybulldog said:


> this topic has turned stupid. i was trying to ask somebody what they would do if they were taken out of their comfort zone and HAD TO deal with a situation like this and all i got in response was how many dogs that person has and how good they are. and then a fully grown adult compares them getting bitten by a puppy to a 4 year old having their head/face in a dogs mouth.
> 
> i have only seen and heard this kind of over rating big headedness and ridicules under rated comparisons from two other kinds of people....politicians and the RSPCA.
> 
> it was this kind of single minded idiocy and stupid mindless arguments which made alot of the good natured people leave this site and im starting to understand why


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> the funny thing about this thread is that the title says a man strangled a dog to death, but on the CCTV you can see him holding the dogs collar while it walks out of the park (link on my post on page 3, but look at his right hand rather than the bin bag in his left hand)


 The CCTV pic is rather fuzzy but I seemed to see a man dragging a limp dog by the collar.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've watched it a few times to try and work it out, it doesn't look as though he's dragging a dead weight, around the 12 second mark it looks as though the dog is walking. 
right at the end as well, look at when he gets to the bin and puts the bag down. He puts the bag down and adjusts his grip on it but he only uses the one hand. If the dog in his right hand is dead, it's not going to run off if he lets go of it while he sorts the bag out.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not joining in all the daft things being said on here, cos a couple of things I've found quite unbelievable :roll: and I'm not prepared to buy into it!

However, I looked at the footage too and didn't see him strangling the dog. 

I assumed that what I was seeing was him dragging the dog out of the park by the collar (cos he presumably didn't even bother having a leash!). The dog didn't look dead to me either. However, what I thought was that he strangled the dog off camera and they are using the footage to hope people will recognised him - or maybe they even cut the actual deed off the end of the footage before posting it for humane reasons??


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I understand that originally the full event including the dog biting and the man throttling it was posted online, but then shortened to just him trying to dispose of the dog because of complaints.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I need Specsavers, as I couldn't see a damn thing on that video. Couldn't even tell if he had a dog, let alone whether it was alive or dead!

As for the disgusting comments, I think some people *cough*hullhunter*cough* like to make themselves out to be much more macho than I reckon they are in real life.

As for "youd stamp on his head if it was a human" - just shows how disgusting some people are with other people, let alone animals. I certainly wouldn't stamp on someone's head - but it seems that some people have no respect for human or animal life or even basic morals nowadays.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

9Red said:


> I understand that originally the full event including the dog biting and the man throttling it was posted online, but then shortened to just him trying to dispose of the dog because of complaints.


the footage is of him leaving the park for people to come forward and recognise him as the attack happened in the park, there are no kids about on the footage so i don't think it's the full attack.
if the dog was dead i'm pretty sure he'd have to put more effort into dragging it and wouldn't have used the one hand when he re-arranged his grip on the bag.


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

*.*

Nuttybulldog, i feel your pain.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> the footage is of him leaving the park for people to come forward and recognise him as the attack happened in the park, there are no kids about on the footage so i don't think it's the full attack.
> if the dog was dead i'm pretty sure he'd have to put more effort into dragging it and wouldn't have used the one hand when he re-arranged his grip on the bag.


Just looks like hes struggling to drag the dog by its collar,if he were dragging it along the floor (and it were dead)he'd be stooped down lower .The bag seems awfully small to stuff a dog into too.I think the story is a bit dubious at best


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think he pretended to strangle it, or possibly strangle it enough for it to temporarily pass out so people think he killed it so he could leg it out of the park and nobody would come looking for him


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> i think he pretended to strangle it, or possibly strangle it enough for it to temporarily pass out so people think he killed it so he could leg it out of the park and nobody would come looking for him


I am thinking the same.A dog that big would be really difficult to lift,especially if it were a dead weight


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> sounds to me like the dog got what it deserves i would have taken it to the vet though. bet it wasn't a pit tho more than likely a jrt. or something that looks nothing like a pit.


It depends how you look at it. I know it appears cruel, but at least think about what happened to the child. Strangling it in broad-daylight was out of the question though. But maybe in the circumstance that the dog could of ran off again and attacked another child and the man didn't have a lead to take the dog away, then IMO something had to be done.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

shadowfrog said:


> It depends how you look at it. I know it appears cruel, but at least think about what happened to the child. Strangling it in broad-daylight was out of the question though. But maybe in the circumstance that the dog could of ran off again and attacked another child and the man didn't have a lead to take the dog away, then IMO something had to be done.


 Are you seriously suggesting that because he had no lead, strangling his dog was an acceptable solution?


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

id rather see that than a dog attacking possibly killing mine our anyone elses child, i love my dog to peices but not as much as my children if she ever grabbed them or anyone i wouldnt fink twice about doing what i can to stop her!!
How can anyone say poor dog?! and it was only a puncture wound ONLY! id hate to be you ppls kids ure sick for only thinking about an agressive dog it would be different if it was you or your kids that ONLY got a puncture wound wouldnt it???
And why the hell should it be killed humainely? that child was not humainely bitten and wouldnt of been humainely killed!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lgscas0708 said:


> id rather see that than a dog attacking possibly killing mine our anyone elses child, i love my dog to peices but not as much as my children if she ever grabbed them or anyone i wouldnt fink twice about doing what i can to stop her!!
> How can anyone say poor dog?! and it was only a puncture wound ONLY! id hate to be you ppls kids ure sick for only thinking about an agressive dog it would be different if it was you or your kids that ONLY got a puncture wound wouldnt it???
> And why the hell should it be killed humainely? that child was not humainely bitten and wouldnt of been humainely killed!!



I have to say that with your attitude, you should not be allowed to own any pet. You, as a supposed intelligent human, should have the means of rational thought. You think about the consequences of your actions before you act. Animals do not., Animals react to any given situation. So if a dog bites a child, it will be for one or more of several reasons. One is that running and screaming children might elicit predator instincts. The dog may not be properly trained and under the owner's control, or the child may have done something which caused pain and fear.
Are you really saying that if one of your children shoved a pencil up your dog's nose, and the dog bit the child, you would strangle the dog or make sure it suffered as it died because it did so?
My son was bitten as a child by my own dog after he'd been told to leave it alone to rest in it's bed with a bone. He didn't, and got his ear bitten and his backside slapped hard as a consequence. The dog lived until it was 13.
If your children are so precious that they can do as they please to your dog who is not allowed to retaliate in any way, for pity's sake rehome the dog as soon as possible because there will come a time where it'll bite one of them.
Since you feel so strongly about it, I think you would agree that dogs and children should not be allowed to interact because the risk is far too great. Why are you even putting your precious darlings in harm's way? Surely even the tiniest chance that they might get nipped, is too much of a chance?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lgscas0708 said:


> id rather see that than a dog attacking possibly killing mine our anyone elses child, i love my dog to peices but not as much as my children if she ever grabbed them or anyone i wouldnt fink twice about doing what i can to stop her!!
> How can anyone say poor dog?! and it was only a puncture wound ONLY! id hate to be you ppls kids ure sick for only thinking about an agressive dog it would be different if it was you or your kids that ONLY got a puncture wound wouldnt it???
> And why the hell should it be killed humainely? that child was not humainely bitten and wouldnt of been humainely killed!!


 And BTW it is *humanely* not 'humainly' and* people's*, not 'ppls' and *you're/you are* not 'ure' and *think *not 'fink' and *aggressive* not 'agressive'. And where you say _"wouldnt of_ _been humainely killed" it should read,'_*wouldn't have been humanely killed*'.

Another small point is this. Where does it say that the dog was aggressive?

It might have been a perfectly friendly dog which wandered over to the child, who promptly whacked it with a stick, or kicked it or did something else and the dog responded by instinct. Is the dog still at fault and deserving of a slow, terrified agonised death?


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

How can you say i should not be allowed to have any pet? if i had a hamster and it nipped one of my kids i wouldnt strangle it and i didnt say i would a dog! i do think its the owner to blame for the dog attacking the child in the first place, all i was saying is that if i couldnt control the situation i would do what i feel is neccesary at the time, How can anyone have time to think rational when someones life is possibly in danger?

Btw where did i say that my kids can do what they like to my dog?! 
i dont leave my children in the same room as the dog! especially not unattended! i sit with them when they pet her to make sure they dont harm her in anyway and just incase Just like you said the risk is to great therefore they are not left to do as they are pleased. 
Just like someone mentioned before if it was a human that attacked a child u wouldnt be sticking up for him or her!


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

your pathetic making digs over spellings!
Yeah the child may have provoked the dog but it doesnt say that either, so the fact of any of us making any comments on this is pointless as we will never know what really happened.
oh and by the way if your such an animal lover who cant put a foot wrong where they are concerned smacking a child is abuse and illegal but your son isnt a dog so it doesnt matter


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

i am so sick of dogs bitting people etc , 
to me it s simple 
make it law that all
all dogs capiable of biting and causing injury to be

on leads and muzzled in any public place.

and if the owners are caught say 3 times without there dog muzzled, then
bye bye dog,no 4th chance


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lgscas0708 said:


> your pathetic making digs over spellings!


 I'm not pathetic,although I may be pedantic. BTW it is 'you're' if you wanted to mean 'you are'.


> Yeah the child may have provoked the dog but it doesnt say that either, so the fact of any of us making any comments on this is pointless as we will never know what really happened.


indeed. Nothing is actually known other than a child had a couple of small puncture marks after being bitten by a dog. Given the size of dog in the CCTV pics, I'd say it was a nip rather than bite because a bite from a large dog would cause more harm than a couple of puncture marks.


> oh and by the way if your such an animal lover who cant put a foot wrong where they are concerned smacking a child is abuse and illegal but your son isnt a dog so it doesnt matter


For a start. It is not illegal to smack a child in this country.
A smack is not abuse
My son is now 36 years old and now knows the rules and how to behave himself so no longer needs a smack. :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> i am so sick of dogs bitting people etc ,
> to me it s simple
> make it law that all
> all dogs capiable of biting and causing injury to be
> ...


 Since all dogs are capable of biting, do you mean that each and every single dog in the UK should be muzzled when out in public and never allowed to get proper off lead running excersize?


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

I hate reading stories like this you never really get the full story....i refuse to believe that the dog randomly ran up to a kid bit him on the head then ran off back to its owner :bash: just sounds like bits of the story is missing, pretty irresponsible dog ownership though i meen if he's happy to brutally kill the dog in public then imagine what he did to the poor thing behind closed doors.....!!!


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> i am so sick of dogs bitting people etc ,
> to me it s simple
> make it law that all
> all dogs capiable of biting and causing injury to be
> ...


This would then be ALL dogs, every breed, size and shape, muzzled regardless of temperament. :whistling2: - beat me to it Fenwoman.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

i agree to comment above!! All dogs have capability to bite...im sure i read somewhere the the law states if you have a pitbull, tosa inu or fila brasileiro you have to have it tattooed, microchipped, muzzled in public places and checked in with the police on like a 6week or so basis to be able to own it in this country....not that anyone ever does!! So there is laws regarding ''dangerous dogs'' but on the most part dog attacks are due to bad or (unknowledgeable) owners/ or someone does something to provoke the dog, whether it be purposfully or not...


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> Since all dogs are capable of biting,


bit silly that init
yes i know all dogs can bite


> do you mean that each and every single dog in the UK should be muzzled when out in public


yup thats what i said
yes all dogs muzzel ,every single dog!!! tinyist to thebiggiest 



> never allowed to get proper off lead running excersize


never said that,

and thats going to be the hard part,cos if muzzled then guess the lead thing doesnt matter! then ok scrap the lead thing then,


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> This would then be ALL dogs, every breed, size and shape, muzzled regardless of temperament


yup so i think all dogs to be muzzel on in public,
that should stop people getting bit, and bad press building up against certain type dogs getting baned,


on lighter note , think my two would chew throu loads of muzzels


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

rockkeeper said:


> yup so i think all dogs to be muzzel on in public,
> that should stop people getting bit, and bad press building up against certain type dogs getting baned,
> 
> 
> on lighter note , think my two would chew throu loads of muzzels


 
I think to stop people getting bit they should do a ''stupid owner test'' if they pass they can have the dog...also it wont get to the root of the problem they need to be more strict with breeding laws to stop over population of breeds like staffs who are just bred for anyone to get hold of by some random person out to get a bit of cash


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> bit silly that init
> yes i know all dogs can bite
> 
> yup thats what i said
> ...


that's saying bites will occur out in public... what about in the home/visiting children/adults...? You'd have to muzzle all dogs all of time even indoors 24hrs to prevent all bites, what about eating and drinking and so on...?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

We don't even know if this was mature dog that showed aggression to childen running bout.
Or if it was large puppy at the bouncy biteing play stage that got a bit excited by childen running about.

The two are very differant.One is a real problem and the other just simple discipline for the pup.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> stop over population of breeds like staffs


what that got to do with people getting bite /muzzeled in public

yes i have two staffordshire bull terriers ,to which i am very proud off,
and havent been bred untill i know i can home the pups
:devil:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> that's saying bites will occur out in public... what about in the home/visiting children/adults...? You'd have to muzzle all dogs all of time even indoors 24hrs to prevent all bites, what about eating and drinking and so on...?


i only said out in public
at home do as you feel is right,
but if your dog bites in your home it may well be put down,


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> yup so i think all dogs to be muzzel on in public,
> that should stop people getting bit, and bad press building up against certain type dogs getting baned,
> 
> 
> on lighter note , think my two would chew throu loads of muzzels


So do you set the example and muzzel your Staffie's every time you go out in public ?.

Remember it's the good owners that have to muzzel there dogs that would never bite anyone.And the others scallys that don't care about the law or anyone else that don't give a s:censor:t carry on walking around with the un muzzeled dogs that are most likly the be the biters.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> So do you set the example and muzzel your Staffie's every time you go out in public


no just thought about it tonight,
so if it were law i would obey it, 


> Remember it's the good owners that have to muzzel there dogs that would never bite anyone


thats true m8, but if grantee there dog no matter how nice well behaved lovable sweetie of a dog never bites a kid or someone small price to pay ?



> And the others scallys that don't care about the law or anyone else that don't give a s:censor:t carry on walking around with the un muzzeled dogs that are most likly the be the biters.


them shites well thats down to the law etc to inforce


hope i havent offend you all ,its just my thoughts on how to try stop people getting bitten/esp kids


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

rockkeeper said:


> no just thought about it tonight,
> so if it were law i would obey it,
> 
> thats true m8, but if grantee there dog no matter how nice well behaved lovable sweetie of a dog never bites a kid or someone small price to pay ?
> ...


 
But would no doubt cost us more money in taxes to get more police to patrol the streets looking for dogs without muzzles..good idea but like i said its the breeding that needs to be monitered..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Cheeky-x said:


> good idea


How is it a good idea when the people that have dogs that should be muzzeled won't.
They would most likly set there dogs on the old bill.
And my dog that never biten anyone will be forced wear one.


----------



## sgx (Oct 28, 2009)

I think that all dogs regardless of what bread should be kept on a lead when out in public, maybe even muzzled if not very sociable just in case any dog can suddenly turn for whatever reason, at the end of the day whats wrong with walking your dog a few extra miles to give it the exercise it needs without you or the public being put at risk?
IF you have not got a garden big enough for a dog to run around and play then why get one? well thats just my opinion but the sad thing is no matter what any of us say on here or how many more people or other dogs get injured nothing will be done!


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> like i said its the breeding that needs to be monitered..


what is this thing you got ,breeding is just staffs or all breeds? or




> How is it a good idea when the people that have dogs that should be muzzeled won't.
> They would most likly set there dogs on the old bill


good idea cause it will reduce people/kids getting bit,
those that wont follow the law get busted /lose dogs


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sgx said:


> I think that all dogs regardless of what bread should be kept on a lead when out in public, maybe even muzzled if not very sociable just in case any dog can suddenly turn for whatever reason, at the end of the day whats wrong with walking your dog a few extra miles to give it the exercise it needs without you or the public being put at risk?
> IF you have not got a garden big enough for a dog to run around and play then why get one? well thats just my opinion but the sad thing is no matter what any of us say on here or how many more people or other dogs get injured nothing will be done!


walking a dog for miles will not give it the cardio vascular excersize it needs. How can it run fast when walking on a lead? How about people who aren't very mobile or fit or have some problem, and who simply cannot walk for miles?
What about people like me who live miles from anywhere who like to take the dogs down to the river to run across empty fields and swim. Technically that's a public place elthough the only people we come across are occasional fishermen.Are you really saying that all dogs should be muzzled and walked at a slow amble about, never allowed to gallop and run or swim?
Sounds like you haven't really thought it through.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> i agree to comment above!! All dogs have capability to bite...im sure i read somewhere the the law states if you have a pitbull, tosa inu or fila brasileiro you have to have it tattooed, microchipped, muzzled in public places and checked in with the police on like a 6week or so basis to be able to own it in this country....not that anyone ever does!! So there is laws regarding ''dangerous dogs'' but on the most part dog attacks are due to bad or (unknowledgeable) owners/ or someone does something to provoke the dog, whether it be purposfully or not...


 Those breeds are uillegal, banned and since the law which you quoted, came out about 20 years ago, it should have ensured that pitbulls didn't exist in this country any more as they were all supposed to be neutered. The sort of people who choose to own a banned breed can hardly be considered responsible law abiding citizens.


----------

